# yellowed frayed leaves



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to check in and see if this is normal on a newly planted tank. Some of my egeria has frayed and yellowed around the ends while the rest of the plant seems to be vibrant and healthy. I was told that plants tend to yellow a bit when added to a different tank with different water conditions.

Any possible emergency I should be aware of? Also, been testing my water every other day- today showed slightly elevated ammonia so I did a 25% water change. Good choice to have done that?


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Just finished rigging up my CO2, looking forward to see if this helps my weaker plants recover. Also doubling my WPG this weekend when I get back from a short trip this weekend!


----------



## Gfish (Sep 10, 2009)

It's common for Elodea to have a bit of die back when first added to a new tank. There could be other issues at work though such as insufficient lighting, lack of ferts or lack of co2. Without details of water parameters, lighting, co2 & fertiliser regime it's hard to say for sure what the problem may be.

Water changes are always good when there is ammonia present. Adding more plants is also a great way to get ammonia under control. Plants much prefer ammonia as a nitrogen source & will often consume it long before it ever makes it into the filter.


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Came back from a 5 day vacation. Left my Girlfriend in charge of the regular maintenance. CO2 still bubbling.

Here is what happened while I was gone:

ALL my plants have grown double shoots. Every single plant in the aquarium is now almost twice as big as it was. A plant I previously could not identify is now growing in a completely different way. The leaves are now gigantic and the worls are more closely spaced on all new growth. The frayed yellowness is gone, but Diatoms have absolutely exploded on all areas of the tank that were not well lit. I left a broken stem from planting floating in the aquarium a week before I left, I was shocked to see when I looked at where it had settled at the bottom that it had sprouted under the new tank conditions!

Finished my light hood and installed it as quickly as I could. Likely tripled the light output into the aquarium. Went from a poorly rigged 26w 6500k CFL to 2x of the same bulb that are well reflected.


----------

